# The forum died after the rep system went retarded (yes or no)



## njc (Oct 3, 2015)

Please kindly provide your answer below


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 3, 2015)

Wasn't here for when it was any different.. But I guess if your not retarded and you hang around long enough, you can see whats goin on and who the real bro's are.


----------



## njc (Oct 3, 2015)

The neg parties on Azza were epic


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 3, 2015)

haha, I bet. That sounds kind of fun.


----------



## charley (Oct 3, 2015)

... when i bitched about the loss of 'reps' & the 'like' button ...   i was told to stfu  ....    it was a great site , always silly & crazy...


----------



## charley (Oct 3, 2015)

njc said:


> The neg parties on Azza were epic




... it's hard to explain the 'neg parties' that were happening here....  drama for weeks on end..    some funny shit !!!!!!!!


----------



## Riles (Oct 4, 2015)

that seems to be the longest ongoing complaint for the lack of life and traffic around here that's for sure


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 4, 2015)

Prince cancelled Halo4Her. Game over


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 4, 2015)

It's still a great site.  But every site has its ups and downs.  Obviously it's in a down right now.


----------



## whiplash (Oct 4, 2015)

Logged on this morning and found a nice message from OfficerFarva and hella negative rep wtf...



			
				whiplash said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -1073809 reputation points from OfficerFarva.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



Why did you do that? They are g2g. Seems like every time I try to help the community out You give me a hard time. -my reply to him


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 4, 2015)

gich


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 4, 2015)

I left because of the openly racist bs and little punks being assholes. The site had changed a lot since I joined. Too much fighting. And none of these bitches even lift....  Screwing with the rep thing bugged people, it did suck losing our red stars but that'd be a dumb reason to leave.


----------



## charley (Oct 4, 2015)

Little Wing said:


> I left because of the openly racist bs and little punks being assholes. The site had changed a lot since I joined. Too much fighting. And none of these bitches even lift....  Screwing with the rep thing bugged people, it did suck losing our red stars but that'd be a dumb reason to leave.




... the racist stuff was a drag, but you could always hold your ground....i enjoy seeing you post ..        ...


----------



## njc (Oct 4, 2015)

whiplash said:


> Logged on this morning and found a nice message from OfficerFarva and hella negative rep wtf...
> 
> Why did you do that? They are g2g. Seems like every time I try to help the community out You give me a hard time. -my reply to him



lol


----------



## Arnold (Oct 4, 2015)

we lost the rep system because vBulletin has it's own built in and the plugin we were using for that rep system does not work with the current version of vB.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 4, 2015)

whiplash said:


> Logged on this morning and found a nice message from OfficerFarva and hella negative rep wtf...
> 
> Why did you do that? They are g2g. Seems like every time I try to help the community out You give me a hard time. -my reply to him



The officer is never wrong son


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 4, 2015)

Little Wing said:


> I left because of the openly racist bs and little punks being assholes. The site had changed a lot since I joined. Too much fighting. And none of these bitches even lift....  Screwing with the rep thing bugged people, it did suck losing our red stars but that'd be a dumb reason to leave.





charley said:


> ... the racist stuff was a drag, but you could always hold your ground....i enjoy seeing you post ..        ...





Prince said:


> we lost the rep system because vBulletin has it's own built in and the plugin we were using for that rep system does not work with the current version of vB.





theCaptn' said:


> The officer is never wrong son





SeattlesBest said:


> haha, I bet. That sounds kind of fun.





njc said:


> The neg parties on Azza were epic



all my favorite people in one thread


----------



## the_predator (Oct 4, 2015)

Little Wing said:


> gich


Wow, great to see you posting again LW!


----------



## the_predator (Oct 4, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Prince cancelled Halo4Her. Game over


I believe this is the true culprit


----------



## Arnold (Oct 4, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Prince cancelled Halo4Her. Game over



ok I know this was your favorite IML product and I actually did hang on to a few bottles, I will send you one.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## whiplash (Oct 4, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> The officer is never wrong son




I'm just unsure why he is hating on me, If i did something wrong then IMO a GOOD mod would say hey You can't do that and I'd never do it again...easy as that. But I don't think saying g2g is against any rules please correct me if I'm wrong. 


Maybe the hostility on this board is why it's dead. Doesn't make people like me feel like contributing when I get disrespected over trying to help a brother out, especially by a MOD.

I too was wondering the same question about the uncle half a year ago and would have liked somebody to reply to me IF I had posted up and asked...so I answered the man's question with honesty. Not only does that help the OP, it also helps a lot of others that are thinking the same thing but don't want to post because they are afraid to get flamed... Wtf is wrong with that please tell me OfficerFarva??????


----------



## whiplash (Oct 4, 2015)

seems counter productive having someone like the officer as a mod because clearly he is not here for the sake of the community. just a 23yo's opinion.

stay humble all.


----------



## whiplash (Oct 4, 2015)

Looking at this from another perspective, It is possible that he intended positive rep but I strongly believe he intended negative rep because his LOL LOL comment and he refused to reply to my PM.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 4, 2015)

whiplash said:


> seems counter productive having someone like the officer as a mod because clearly he is not here for the sake of the community. just a 23yo's opinion.
> 
> stay humble all.



Never said he was a good mod, but I'd say you deserved your negging - especially with all the tears. Call it a right of passage big boy


----------



## whiplash (Oct 4, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Never said he was a good mod, but I'd say you deserved your negging - especially with all the tears. Call it a right of passage big boy



Ok I'm done bitching lol, I think I've made my point. Sorry for the minor thread jack


----------



## vicious 13 (Oct 4, 2015)

I left after the other site started. Didn't like certain members like pars gfr and kos. Haven't been around in a long time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riles (Oct 4, 2015)

whiplash said:


> Looking at this from another perspective, It is possible that he intended positive rep but I strongly believe he intended negative rep because his LOL LOL comment and he refused to reply to my PM.



^^^^^ This is fucking hilarious ^^^^^  Negged for sure, no accident, stick around long enough and you will see a pattern, Farva will never get his personal feelings and his Mod duties mixed up, you will live, I promise


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 5, 2015)

whiplash said:


> Ok I'm done bitching lol, I think I've made my point. Sorry for the minor thread jack


Negged for crying like a bitch


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 5, 2015)

prince posts and all of a sudden people I havent seen in a longtime appear? how many gimmicks does prince have?


----------



## charley (Oct 5, 2015)

heckler7 said:


> prince posts and all of a sudden people I havent seen in a longtime appear? how many gimmicks does prince have?


----------



## vicious 13 (Oct 5, 2015)

This site is fucking lame as ever back to mc I go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 5, 2015)

vicious 13 said:


> This site is fucking lame as ever back to mc I go
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


whats MC? mexchickas.com?


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 5, 2015)

whiplash said:


> Looking at this from another perspective, It is possible that he intended positive rep but I strongly believe he intended negative rep because his LOL LOL comment and he refused to reply to my PM.


na it was a neg, I'll show you how I know, NEGGD


----------



## Arnold (Oct 5, 2015)

you are guys are too much, I never login to any of my boards as anything other than Prince.


----------



## vicious 13 (Oct 5, 2015)

charley said:


>



No gimmick here just got tired of all the bs here looks like nothing's changed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## heckler7 (Oct 5, 2015)

vicious 13 said:


> No gimmick here just got tired of all the bs here looks like nothing's changed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


there was no BS here until about 12:06 today, what happened to our perfect sanctuary


----------



## whiplash (Oct 5, 2015)

Hmmm 4 orders no problems and extra goodies I didn't pay for, I'm not complaining. sorry you feel that way about that company.


----------



## SheriV (Oct 5, 2015)

charley said:


> ... it's hard to explain the 'neg parties' that were happening here....  drama for weeks on end..    some funny shit !!!!!!!!





this..and I felt less scorn when it was spread out among several members... now its sort of mean


----------



## SheriV (Oct 5, 2015)

I think I'm gonna ban heckler to make myself feel better


----------



## charley (Oct 5, 2015)

SheriV said:


> this..and I felt less scorn when it was spread out among several members... now its sort of mean




...  so you and your girlfriends are back from vacation  ????


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 5, 2015)

Little Wing said:


> gich


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 5, 2015)

SheriV said:


> I think I'm gonna ban heckler to make myself feel better


just neg me, and I will make a crybaby meltdown thread in your honor


----------



## maniclion (Oct 5, 2015)

Little Wing said:


> I left because of the openly racist bs and little punks being assholes. The site had changed a lot since I joined. Too much fighting. And none of these bitches even lift....  Screwing with the rep thing bugged people, it did suck losing our red stars but that'd be a dumb reason to leave.



I slow down posting shortly after little wing disappeared cause I missed her too much...


----------



## Intense (Oct 6, 2015)

Well at least whiplash finally stopped.




Oh how I miss my little red stars, and damnit if that like button wasnt satisfying..


----------



## Intense (Oct 6, 2015)

LW and Sheri in the same thread? time for tits.


----------



## SheriV (Oct 6, 2015)

I really liked the like button..whos tits are we posting?


----------



## the_predator (Oct 6, 2015)

SheriV said:


> I really liked the like button..whos tits are we posting?


Either will do


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 7, 2015)

the_predator said:


> Either will do



KOS titties for the win


----------



## vicious 13 (Oct 7, 2015)

Where's pars 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vicious 13 (Oct 7, 2015)

Or georgeforeman 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vicious 13 (Oct 7, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> GFR was casted out a long time ago.



I think I remember remember that but I can't remember why. Posting personal info? He and I didn't get along too well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 7, 2015)

vicious 13 said:


> Where's pars
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Pars is a skinny scamming bath tub brewing faggot.

But his gear was gmp fda approved


----------



## vicious 13 (Oct 7, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Pars is a skinny scamming bath tub brewing faggot.



Yes he and gfr got along well if I recall 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tesla (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 8, 2015)

GFR made me melt back in the day, that fucking prick......


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 25, 2015)

And all of you can fuck off..


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 25, 2015)

You red hair jew loving bastards coffee


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2017)

maniclion said:


> I slow down posting shortly after little wing disappeared cause I missed her too much...



Awww. i missed you too. Me n Tess still wonder how you are and if you've finished a book yet.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 27, 2017)

REDDOG309 said:


> GFR made me melt back in the day, that fucking prick......



Many have made you melt Red


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 27, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Many have made you melt Red
> 
> 
> <insert giant winkfinger here>



GFR actually made me mad, the rests of you cunts were just pure entertainment...


----------

